# Have you heard of "e-begging"?



## Leann (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm an avid reader and I was recently reading an article about senior citizens who are unprepared for retirement and have resorted to subtle "e-begging". Apparently they don't call it that but, as I understand it, they (the seniors) start a You Tube channel with the hopes of attracting followers or subscribers. If they get enough subscribers (and I don't know what that number is), You Tube will pay them. That isn't the e-begging part. They can also set up a Patreon account where viewers pay to subscribe to their You Tube channel. That isn't e-begging either. As I understand it, and I welcome your thoughts and comments, they talk about their lives, their hardships, the things they may be missing in their lives in their videos and then they post their mailing address (usually a PO box) and their PayPal email account name so people can send them things. Presumably they don't ASK for anything but they imply the need. People send gift cards, jewelry, clothing, books, candy, and money.

I don't mean to imply that only senior citizens do this nor that every person on You Tube who posts videos does this as their end goal. What I am saying is that there are some seniors (primarily women) who have found this as a good way to supplement their income. 

Now I have to confess something here. I watched the videos of two of the women and felt sorry for their struggles so I sent each of them money ($25 each). I know, a sucker is born every minute. I won't do it again. I have since learned that one IS a scammer. The other really is just poor. 

Any thoughts about e-begging? Feel free to remind me that what I did was foolish. I know it was which is why some of these scammers are so successful.


----------



## gennie (Jul 27, 2019)

I would have thought e-begging was referring to something called 'gofundme'  .    I've never seen posts as you describe although  I sometimes read a blog on U-Tube where the author has a spot on the web page where readers can 'buy him a cup of coffee.'   I never clicked on it so don't know how it is supposed to happen but I suppose it involves money.

What you describe sounds like the modern equivalent of standing on a street corner with a sign asking for donations.  I have mixed feelings about that.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 27, 2019)

There are all kinds of e-begging scams on the internet, and youtube is awash in them.   I ignore them all; panhandlers get on my nerves.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 27, 2019)

sorry to hear you were scammed.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2019)

I also have mixed emotions on this through a Go-Fund Me page. Begging is begging whether on the Internet or on the street corner.

 I guess I don't really care as long as it's not a fraudulent pitch like the homeless guy that supposedly gave that lady his last 20 bucks for gas. That was all a set up. But one never knows.

I'd rather put a few dollars in a hat.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2019)

Leann said:


> I'm an avid reader and I was recently reading an article about senior citizens who are unprepared for retirement and have resorted to subtle "e-begging". Apparently they don't call it that but, as I understand it, they (the seniors) start a You Tube channel with the hopes of attracting followers or subscribers. If they get enough subscribers (and I don't know what that number is), You Tube will pay them. That isn't the e-begging part. They can also set up a Patreon account where viewers pay to subscribe to their You Tube channel. That isn't e-begging either. As I understand it, and I welcome your thoughts and comments, they talk about their lives, their hardships, the things they may be missing in their lives in their videos and then they post their mailing address (usually a PO box) and their PayPal email account name so people can send them things. Presumably they don't ASK for anything but they imply the need. People send gift cards, jewelry, clothing, books, candy, and money.
> 
> I don't mean to imply that only senior citizens do this nor that every person on You Tube who posts videos does this as their end goal. What I am saying is that there are some seniors (primarily women) who have found this as a good way to supplement their income.
> 
> ...


Leann I SO admire you and everyone for your good hearts and generosity. I believe that somehow, you will be rewarded for your love! Scam or not, you were asked for help and you selflessly answered the call.


----------



## Linda (Jul 27, 2019)

I have mixed feelings on this.  I've never heard of this Youtube begging before.  I don't like it but I don't  want to be too judgemental because if if I were in a tight spot and needed something I have children who would help me.  Some people don't have anyone they can turn to.  

As far as scammers, as I have said before, I try to go on my gut feeling when deciding whether to help someone or not.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 28, 2019)

I haven't seen it but it sounds like a high tech version of what used to be called _dry begging.  _

I have seen people with GoFundMe accounts to replace possessions that were stolen/lost in a fire, funerals, medical/dental expenses, etc...  It seems like a modern form of insurance where everyone is chipping in a few bucks to ease another person's financial burden.  I have contributed to a couple that were fundraisers for local charities, kids school trips, etc... but not for any that appeared to be a personal plea for funds.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 28, 2019)

People can be so kind and generous sometimes, and this sort of thing takes advantage of others' good nature. There is no way of knowing how genuine the beggars are. Presumably they do their blogging in an internet cafe. I find it strange that so many people plead poverty, yet they are able to afford to access the internet.


----------



## Victor (Jul 29, 2019)

I cannot  trust people- with money---unless I have proof
that their story is true. I even question legitimate well known charities.
I have a dark cynical view of human nature. With this outlook, you are
less likely to make foolish donations or get scammed.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 29, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> People can be so kind and generous sometimes, and this sort of thing takes advantage of others' good nature. There is no way of knowing how genuine the beggars are. Presumably they do their blogging in an internet cafe. I find it strange that so many people plead poverty, yet they are able to afford to access the internet.



Public libraries allow people to use computers and access the internet. While I see your point, there's nothing strange about being poor yet able to use the internet.  A friend worked at a shelter where they had a few computers available for job searching, etc.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 29, 2019)

Victor said:


> I cannot  trust people- with money---unless I have proof
> that their story is true. I even question legitimate well known charities.
> I have a dark cynical view of human nature. With this outlook, you are
> less likely to make foolish donations or get scammed.


You're right to be suspicious. I give a lot to charity, but only the official ones. Sorry to say it, but it makes people feel virtuous when they have donated something, whether money or goods. I know that's a cynical view but it is true, and I think that's partly the reason why so many people are easily fleeced.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 29, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Public libraries allow people to use computers and access the internet. While I see your point, there's nothing strange about being poor yet able to use the internet.  A friend worked at a shelter where they had a few computers available for job searching, etc.


You're right, I had forgotten. I was once in a  homeless hostel myself and there was a computer available for everyone to use without charge.


----------



## Victor (Jul 30, 2019)

I don't feel good or virtuous when I write checks to charities,
perhaps because the amounts are under $50. I am no happier then
but I would feel hypocritical if I did not support the causes I  strongly believe in.
I donated a huge amount of used goods years ago, and did not feel virtuous--
the charities were not even grateful--they were rude!


----------



## JFBev (Aug 2, 2019)

Contributing to podcasts through Patreon is a way to support something that's free to everyone, but means enough to me to return value to the creators/artists.  It's a payment clearing method to make sure that creators are paid a little -- or a lot -- depending on hits/downloads/numbers of listeners who want to contribute toward their work.  And I get e-receipts (from Patreon and from PayPal, which is my method of payment).
No, I have no financial interest in Patreon, I just think it's the best and most secure way of crowd funding that I've found.  I've contributed both one-time and monthly to support podcasts.  And I can enjoy the podcasts more as a supporter of the creators.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 4, 2019)

Like Gennie, I thought you were talking about the GoFundMe movement. Sorry you were scammed but at least now you've learned your lesson and it was only for $25.  I would only consider contributing to GoFundMe or anything like it if someone I know asks on behalf of a family member or someone they know for sure is in dire need. Also if I there's a recommendation by a trusted news person usually following a story about a family's hardship. People who have  talents or marketable skills can make lots of money on YouTube if they get enough views.


----------

